# New York Pro 2014



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2014)

Guy Cisternino Back Workout - 10 Weeks Out from the IFBB New York Pro 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2014)

Antoine Vaillant photos 8 weeks out

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...414.1073741827.154295654625901&type=1&theater


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2014)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - TRAINING CLIPS 8 WEEKS OUT NEW YORK PRO


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2014)

Sadik Hadzovic: NYC PRO Part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2014)

Sadik Hadzovic: NYC PRO Part 2


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 12, 2014)

gregzs, again thank you for always posting bad ass videos and a bunch of bb info !
on a side note i really like Antoine Vaillant but do you think he really stands a chance against some of the bigger guys.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

Guy Cisternino & Marco Rivera Arm Workout Part 1 - 5 Weeks Out from the New York Pro 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> gregzs, again thank you for always posting bad ass videos and a bunch of bb info !
> on a side note i really like Antoine Vaillant but do you think he really stands a chance against some of the bigger guys.



He is around 255 pounds last time I saw one of his facebook updates. He is relatively tall so he might look small next to some of them.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2014)

IFBB Pros Guy Cisternino and Marco Rivera Train Arms 5 Weeks Out from the NY Pro Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

2 Weeks Out Bodybuilder Juan Morel's Cheat Meal / Refeed Day: Ice Cream And Protein! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhCM5JWgW_c


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

Bodybuilder Juan Morel's Cheat Meal / Refeed Day Part 2: Burgers, Fries & Peanuts!


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

Team Natural Vitamins Sponsored IFBB Pro Akim Williams Trains Legs Two Weeks out of the New York Pro 2014


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2014)

NYC PRO (Part 3) IFBB Men's Physique Pro Sadik Hadzovic


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2014)

Aaron Clark Back & Biceps Workout Part 1 - New York Pro 2014


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2014)

Aaron Clark Back & Biceps Workout Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2014)

Dennis James takes Mamdouh 'Big Ramy' Elssbiay through an arm workout, just 2 weeks before the 2014 NY Pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2014)

Marius Dohne trains Shoulders & Triceps just 1.5 weeks out from the IFBB New York Pro 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2014)

Jon Delarosa Trains Arms 1 Week and 5 Days Out from the 2014 NY Pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2014)

Marius Dohne trains Back just 1.5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2014)

Guy Cisternino 4 Days Out from the NY Pro

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/guy-cisternino-4-days-out-ny-pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2014)

Maxx Charles 4 Days Out From His Pro Debut

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/maxx-charles-4-days-out-his-pro-debut


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2014)

Marius Dohne Chest Workout 1 Week Out


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2014)

Akim Williams Trains 3 Days Out 

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/arms/akim-williams-trains-3-days-out-his-pro-debut


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2014)

Guy Ducasse, Aaron Clark, and Daniel Toth 3 days out pictures

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18776-ducasse-clark-a-toth-3-dny-pred-new-york-pro-2014.html

Henri-Pierre Ano 10 days and 6 days out pictures

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18757-henri-pierre-ano-6-a-10-dnu-pred-new-york-pro-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2014)

Marco Rivera Leg Workout 10 Days Out


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2014)

Juan Morel Back Workout 3 Days Out


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2014)

Jon Delarosa Chest Workout 3 Days Out


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2014)

Guy Cisternino Chest & Triceps Workout 5 Days Out


----------

